# This solar-powered plane could stay in the air for months.



## Robert59 (May 10, 2022)

In 2016, a bizarre-looking plane, covered with more than 17,000 solar panels, showed the world a glimpse of the future of flight. With the wingspan of a Boeing 747, but weighing only as much as an SUV, it circumnavigated the Earth without using a drop of fuel.

Called Solar Impulse 2, it was the brainchild of Swiss explorer Bertrand Piccard and Swiss engineer Bertrand Borschberg, built to showcase the potential of renewable energy. After its record-breaking flight, it had accomplished its goal -- but now it's getting a new lease of life.

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/...solar-impulse-climate-scn-spc-intl/index.html


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)

It is very strange looking that's for sure.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 18, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> In 2016, a bizarre-looking plane, covered with more than 17,000 solar panels, showed the world a glimpse of the future of flight. With the wingspan of a Boeing 747, but weighing only as much as an SUV, it circumnavigated the Earth without using a drop of fuel.
> 
> Called Solar Impulse 2, it was the brainchild of Swiss explorer Bertrand Piccard and Swiss engineer Bertrand Borschberg, built to showcase the potential of renewable energy. After its record-breaking flight, it had accomplished its goal -- but now it's getting a new lease of life.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/...solar-impulse-climate-scn-spc-intl/index.html


Wow - I'm excited!  The concept is simple enough and I would think it will lead to many more creative adaptations as folks find new uses.  It's definitely better than rockets, satellites, and space debris!


----------



## oldman (May 20, 2022)

After looking at the plane and considering what all is involved to carry passengers, luggage and freight, I have serious doubts that will happen anytime soon or later. A fully loaded Boeing 767 has a GTOW (gross takeoff weight) of over 400,000 pounds. Getting that amount from weight into the air would require a lot of thrust, plus speed. In this day and age, using what I know about aviation, I just don’t see that possible anytime soon.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 20, 2022)

oldman said:


> After looking at the plane and considering what all is involved to carry passengers, luggage and freight, I have serious doubts that will happen anytime soon or later. A fully loaded Boeing 767 has a GTOW (gross takeoff weight) of over 400,000 pounds. Getting that amount from weight into the air would require a lot of thrust, plus speed. In this day and age, using what I know about aviation, I just don’t see that possible anytime soon.


I don't believe anyone suggests it for group transport.  But, it could take on a lot of the tasks of unmanned satellites without leaving space junk behind.


----------



## oldman (May 24, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> I don't believe anyone suggests it for group transport.  But, it could take on a lot of the tasks of unmanned satellites without leaving space junk behind.


OK, you have my attention. In what way would they not leave junk behind? Would the plane dissolve or what do you have in mind?


----------



## JonSR77 (May 24, 2022)

Interesting, innovative.  When science breaches a new frontier, it then becomes the starting point for the next generation of improvements from the original design.

So, starting there, who knows what they will develop?

Maybe they could do something like attach a glider with extra supplies?  I mean, while already airborne, so that the extra weight does not impact thrust needed to lift off?  Or other kinds of transfers in flight...???


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 24, 2022)

oldman said:


> OK, you have my attention. In what way would they not leave junk behind? Would the plane dissolve or what do you have in mind?


They are converting it to a "pseudo-satellite" that doesn't need to be rocket-launched or abandoned when its usefulness has ended.  It can perform many of the same tasks as satellites, but it can land.


----------

